# Tag along on wade fishing trips



## Clmitch (8 mo ago)

New to the Galveston bay area, and new to saltwater fishing. Wanting to get into wade fishing and looking for people to tag along with. I have a boat as well so not just looking to bum rides.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Clmitch said:


> New to the galveston bay area, and new to saltwater fishing. Wanting to get into wade fishing and looking for people to tag along with.


I have a buddy that fishes Galveston quite a bit. He is looking for a reliable fishing partner that is willing to split costs and clean up. PM me and I can put you in touch with him.


----------



## Waterboy21 (3 mo ago)

I’m also looking for someone to fish with as I just moved to Galveston. I have two boats and extra gear if you need anything.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

did any of this come together, just curious. amazing how friends meet, and some last a lifetime. most fishermen are cool cats by nature.


----------

